# Doctors note



## Robert H (Dec 3, 2021)

I have a Dr's note saying I can only work 20 hrs. If I feel like I can work longer will they let me if the store has hours?


----------



## Tacopie (Dec 3, 2021)

You should follow your Doctor‘s note and only work the 20 hours  Otherwuse go get another note stating the hours you are able to work.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 3, 2021)

More likely than not they will not.  That doctor's note would be evidence should you have a problem and time cards that show longer hours  worked and you, for whatever reason, decide to let "the authorities" get involved because you now have a problem.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Dec 3, 2021)

I guess it depends on weather you turned it in or not? And weather the TL in charge of you schedule remember. And weather or not you remind them. 

At my store you would have to complain multiple times get get only 20 hours, most likely they would schedule you to the max every week until they remember


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 4, 2021)

I wouldn’t without a new note, and I would coach you if you stayed late anyways.

The note would be part of an ADA accommodation process, and you working outside of those accommodations could put Target on the wrong side of the ADA.  This would make it possible for you to sue Target because YOU violated the terms of your own accommodation.

Get a new note from your doctor.


----------

